# Chickenbone Beach Sat 12/21-Huge Reds!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Met up with Ozzyvega, CallMeQuig & KVanClassic to try for some of those big Sandbar sharks being caught lately.We had an array of shark rods with big mullet we yaked out and then some smaller spinning rods for anything else that was hungry.

Ozzy was using a 4/0 and half a mullet when the first red got hooked up. Not much of a battle for some readon, but we still landed and released the first red which measured over 40 inches. Yaks out another bait and within a few minutes, the same rod goes off again with much more fight. Holley gets on the rod with this one and actually takes about 10 minutes before we can get it to the beach for some more pictures and then a safe release.

FWC shows up at some point doing the check for illegal fish and to see who had a license. We were all good to go and away he went. CallMeQuig then gets a solid hookup on a light action spinning reel and has a great battle with another red well over 40". Some pics and then another good release. KVan had a really hard shark run on a 4/0 but couldnt get the hook set. All in all a great day with friends, beautiful weather and some good pics!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

A few more pics...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are some stud reds!! Nice work!


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Had a blast, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about some memories, 

Great fish I am sure your son will have some great stories after this trip.

Fun for the whole family, she is a keeper too....:whistling:
:yes:


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

If I may ask where is chicken bone beach...

Never heard of it.??


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The park with restroom and picnic tables just before the national seashore. They call it that because of the fried chicken consumed there on late Saturday and Sunday evenings when the crowds used to come in from Montgomery, Mobile, etc.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

knot @ Work said:


> Talk about some memories,
> 
> Great fish I am sure your son will have some great stories after this trip.
> 
> ...


HA! Yea, Danny has the perfect wife. Makes beautiful babies, LOVES to fish and likes football and beer. The fact that she has a cute butt is also a plus... (Sorry Danny!)


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Easy easy. Remember the talk about shark bait. Lol.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

knot @ Work said:


> Talk about some memories,
> 
> Great fish I am sure your son will have some great stories after this trip.
> 
> ...


Yes. I love Fishin but its better when the whole family loves it as well.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

SHunter said:


> The park with restroom and picnic tables just before the national seashore. They call it that because of the fried chicken consumed there on late Saturday and Sunday evenings when the crowds used to come in from Montgomery, Mobile, etc.


 Where is national seashore park? Is it near perdido key?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Seas are perfect, is that gulf side?


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

No its on the way to ft Pickens. Yes its gulf side. We were waiting for the north wind it was as calm as a lake!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> Where is national seashore park? Is it near perdido key?


The part of Gulf Islands National Seashore that I mentioned is the long stretch of beach in Pensacola on Santa Rosa Island. If you have never been it is a beautiful long drive along the seashore and at the end the civil war fort called Ft. Pickens is at the end.

Here's a short video my daughter made a few years ago.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

At the time the film was made the road was washed out by the hurricane. Now you can drive to the end and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome trip, and great report. Thanks!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> Where is national seashore park? Is it near perdido key?


Greyghost, It is actually part of the Gulf Islands National Seashore on the barrier islands. Mississippi is part of this. The beach he is referring to in this thread is just before you get to the entrance on the left (gulf side). I think the city maintains Chickenbone. From the restroom parking lot you can see the park sign. The National Seashore is actually on both gulf and sound sides. So to get there go over the bridge and onto Pensacola Beach and bear right at the red light and continue on down Via Deluna past some condos and Pegleg's and Chickenbone beach is on the left (gulfside) just before the National Seashore entrance. At the end of the island you can look over and see Perdido. Hope that answers you questions. 

Earle Bowden the Pensacola News Journal editor retired now was instrumental in getting this into a national park to keep it from being wall to wall condos like Gulf Shores is now. I remember a time when Alabama beaches had a lot more open space. Same with Destin. I could drive for miles and not see a building. So, I am very glad Earl Bowden had this forethought for a park. :notworthy:


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

out here on mimmar beach, we've been slaying the big sand bar sharks the past month. that is one fun fight on the little 4/0! we caught and released a fat 7 footer last weekend.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

SHunter thanks for info, i took a look on a map & google earth, i think i will take boat ride down there (from OBA) one wkd & check it out! By the way, Kudos to ur daughter, great video, future news lady! LOL


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG. Thanks for post & pics.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE LOOKING FISH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics and a great family outing that boy will remember.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Hey how were you setting your baits out? Was out there today inside Ft. Pickens with no luck. That first sandbar is a hard one to clear.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We were using our kayaks. Dont think we caught anything on the rods we casted out from the beach. Actually we were targeting sharks and just ended up catching the reds.


----------

